# i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Hey an alle 

Wie der Titel bereits sagt, bin ich ein WaKü Neuling (Ok ich habe eine Corsair H70, aber das ist ja nichts im Vergleich zu einer richtigen).
Ich möchte mich mal hier beraten lassen. Was ich alles bräuchte + wieviel es kosten würde

Ich denke an eine WaKü für meine CPU + GPU's. Was man noch alles mit Wasser kühlen kann weiß ich nicht haha... Mainboard ?

Gerade erst heute habe ich paar Lüfter für mein Case gekauft... (Geld leider schon weg -.-) und jetzt reizt mich eine richtige Wakü, auch wenn die H70 mein 980X@ 4 ghz gut kühlt.
Somit habe ich noch 1 Monat oder so "Zeit" mir Gedanken zu machen/beraten zu lassen, ob ich mir eine WaKü anschaffe, und wenn ja wieviel sie kosten würde...
Natürlich will ich kein billige für 100 € (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt). Ich wäre bereit 500€ auszugeben oder so im dreh.

Natürlich habe ich auch 0 Ahnung wie sich das ganze installiert. Aber dafür gibt es eine Guide habe ich gehört.
Eine WaKü ist mit einem Risiko verbunden, vorallem für jemanden der so ein "Teil" noch nie eingebaut hat ^^

Das ist mein jetziges System :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5BFjIUS_t0

Ein Radi ca. 360 würde sich gut in meinem Deckel machen oder ? 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Dazu solltest du dir als 1. den Wakü-Guide und die Wakü-Beispielzusammenstellungen durchlesen und dir selbst eine Konfig zusammenstellen.
Wenn du CPU + 2xGTX570 kühlen willst, und das auch noch vernünftig, dann wird es mit 500EUR mehr als eng.
Nen verünftiger großer RAdi kostet samt Aufstellung und Lüfter schon 270EUR, der CPU-Kühler rund 40, 2x Graka bist du mit 170EUR dabei, dazu muss dann noch Pumpe, AGB, Schläuche usw. Rechne also lieber mit 650EUR.

Ein 360iger Radi macht sich schon schön im Deckel, allerdings brauchst du dann keine Wakü, der kühlt dir dann nämlich nichts mehr verünftig. Dazu muss schon ein 1080iger Radi her.

Weiterhin wirst du bei deinen Grakas wohl keinen Komplettkühler finden, da sie  - was ich jetzt gefunden habe - nicht im Referenz-Design sind.


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Mal so eine Frage willst du ein Silent-System?


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Wie sieht es mit dieser Beispielkonfiguration aus :

*2.3 CPU & GPU, Performance & OC:*


-CPU Kühler Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF 73,80€
-GPU Kühler Koolance VID-NX480 119,99€
-Radiator Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 Pro 153,99€
-Watercool MO-RA3 Blende Rhombus  33,80€
-9 St. Lüfter Skythe Slip Stream (1200rpm) ( 7,90€ ) 71,10€
-3 St. Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x3Pin Molex ( 2,89€ ) 8,67€
-2 St. Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Stecker ( 5,99€ ) 11,98€
-2 St. Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Kupplung ( 5,99€ ) 11,98€
-Pumpe Laing DDC-1RT 12V 64,99€
-Deckel EK-DDC X-Top V2 19,89€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker  1,19€
-AGB Phobya Balancer 150 Black Nickel 24,99€
-4m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 9,96€
-8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 13,52€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€

*Gesamtpreis: 625,43€*

natürlich wären es dann 2 GPU Kühler

Ist das eine gute Zusammenstellung ? Muss matürlich noch an mein System angepasst werden

Brauch man echt so viele Lüfter ? ^^
Hätte ja dann schon ein paar, somit könnte ich da etwas Geld sparen

Ist der GPU kühler gut ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...570--GF110--G1-4--vernickelte-Ausf-hrung.html

@ Takei Naoder

Naja muss nicht soo leise sein, aber auch nicht rumdröhnen! ^^


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ich würde lieber 9 Lüfter kaufen und nicht aus mehreren unterschiedlichen was zusammenflicken. Außerdem wirst du im Gehäuse auch noch Lüfter brauchen.

Edit sagt: Hab grad mal geguckt, es gibt einen GPU-Komplettkühler für die Gainward:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11685_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC5X0-GTX-GW---Nickel.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ter-Blocks-EK-FC5x0-GTX-GW-Nickel::16407.html


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Hätte 5 Enermax Apollish Vegas Lüfter.. und 4 könnten ja dann noch dazu kommen...

Ist der GPU Kühler gut : 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 580 und GTX 570 (GF110) G1/4, vernickelte Ausfhrung Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 580 und GTX 570 (GF110) G1/4, vernickelte Ausfhrung 12434

Und der CPU Kühler :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10373

??


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Noch eine Frage..... wärst du für einen richtigen Einstieg ins Wäkü basteln zu haben bzw willst du die H70 wieder Verkaufen oder nicht?

Wenn du die H70 behalten willst und richtig basteln willst kannst  du einen 1,5fach Kreislauf machen.... damit sparst du dir sogar einen extra CPU-Kühler für 70€

Der würde dann so aussehen:
............-- H70 CPU-Kühler/Pumpe------ H70 Radi----------
........../ ......................................................................\
AGB---..........................................................................---AGB
..........\......................................................................./
...........kleine Pumpe----- Graka1---Graka2--- 1080er/Mora-


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Der Kryos XT ist gut, aber der günstigere Delrin ist nicht mal 1K schlechter, würde ich mir überlegen, ob die 40EUR mehr es wert sind.

Hab ja im oberen Post den Graka-Kühler geschrieben, der auf deine Gainwardkarten passt. Mehr Auswahl hast du auch nicht, außer vllt zwischen Plexi und Acetal. Der Plexi ist aber der günstigere.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Verkaufen wollte ich sie nicht, zumindestens nicht geplant. Bzw. muss ich erstmal die Frage klären, ob ne WaKü oder nicht... bzw. ob ich sowas eingebaut bekomm^^

Das man die H70 dann erweitert ? Oder wie meinst du das ? ^^

@ der_knoben

der GPU Kühler sieht doch mal nicht so schlecht aus, und das ganze dann 2 mal....

Wie ist der so von der Leistung ?

40€ für einen CPU Kühler ? Ist der auch gut ? 
(http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...yos-Delrin-f-r-Sockel-1oe-1156-775--G1-4.html)


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Sozusagen erweitert... einen Nachteil gibt es allerdings mit der "Erweiterung".... beim Kreislaufteil der die Komponenten der H70 enthält wärst du auf 6 ID Schlächue beschränkt... was aber auch kein solch großer Nachteil ist....


Ich mach mal kurz ein kleines Bild wo alle Teile der Wäkü wie ich sie mir grade vorstelle eingezeichnet sind ( Anschlüsse und Schläuche inbegriffen)


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Einmal gucken, bitte: [Review] Aqua Computer Kryos XT / Delrin - Wasserkühlung

Du hast beim GPU-Kühler keine Auswahl, da EK jetzt die einzigen waren, die ich gefunden habe, die einen Kühler für das Spezialdesign von Gainward bietet. Von daher geht nur dieser Kühler. EK baut aber sehr gute Kühler, damit machst du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ Takei Naodar

Wäre es nicht einfacher einen komplett neuen CPU Kühler zu holen? Also ist das mit weniger Arbeit verbunden ? Vorallem für einen Neuling 

@ der_knoben

mit 4 Ghz erreicht ein AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T 63°C ? Da ist meine H70 schon besser..

@ all

Mainboard Kühler :http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ol-NexXxoS-NBXS-N-Silver-Northbridge-EOL.html
ok?


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ach so schwer is das gar nicht.... hab selbst schon Waküs für Kumpels gebaut und meine H70 modifiziert.. man muss einige Sachen bei der Planung beachten ja aber in der Praxis is das nicht wirklich schwerer....

Anbei is mal das system so wie ich mir das vorstelle mit allen anschlüssen und schlauchdicken....


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0215f150bbb702229a2805da3ced83ee

Wenn du die H70 verkaufst bekommst du genug Geld für einen besseren CPU-Kühler und einen größeren Radi. Außerdem hast du dann eine Lärmquelle weniger.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/856c1c11e34b367215c1cbfbba11817a

ok so ?

Was fehlt noch oder was muss geändert werden ?

Kühlmittel fehlt noch oder?

Den CPU Kühler werde ich vllt wechseln


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Poste lieber einen Link, den kann man direkt ändern und besser betrachten. 

Warum willst du den CPU-Kühler ändern?
Du hast z.T. 10/8 Anschlüsse drin.
Ich würde ein Laingdeckel mit min. 3 möglichen Anschlüssen kaufen (lässt sich besser entlüften).
Schnellkupplungen brauchst du männliche und weibliche.

Als Flüssigkeit kannst du reines dest. Wasser nutzen. Nur bei Alu brauchst du unbedingt Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/856c1c11e34b367215c1cbfbba11817a

Weil der Test den du mir gezeigt hast keine guten Werte zeigt.. 4 Ghz bei einem  AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T 63°C, und das ist zu viel.. (da ist meine H70 besser)

männliche und weibliche ? welche z.B Link ?


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Beim Mainboard-Kühler würde ich auf einen Komplettkühler setzen, da der Originalkühler wohl nach einem Stück aussieht. Nicht dass du nachher den NB Kühler für die Katz gekauft hast: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 Nickel 14412
Als Flüssigkeit nimmst du destilliertes Wasser aus dem Bau/Supermarkt. Dazu kannst du noch Innovatek Protect 1l kaufen als Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Blau ? Wo kriege ich weiße oder rote Flüssigkeit her? Wegen der Optik, weil ich Schwarz/Rot/Silber als Farbkombi habe

112€ für ne Board Kühlung, dann lieber eine einfache die ich genannt habe, die müsste ja besser sein als die Standardkühlung


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Frag auf jeden Fall mal im WaküQuatschthread oder KingPiranja wegen den Grakas.

Muss das MB unters Wasser ?

Optisch und beim verlegen sind 16/10 besser.
Kühlmittel sollte auf jeden Fall rein auch wegen Algen, Bakterien ect.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ich werde den genannten GPU Kühler holen, so perfekt kühlen soll es auch wieder nicht. Werde die Grafikkarten nicht hochtakten. 

Das Board muss nicht unter Wasser, kann es aber, deswegen halt nur ein "billger" Kühler, der ja bestimmt besser ist als als der normale.

Wie würde eurer/dein Warenkorb denn aussehen (mit "meinem" GPU kühler, CPU, Radi)? Wegen den Schrauben, Kupplungen oder sowas,weil ich nicht weiß wie die heißen ^^

das Kühlmittel ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10969_Phobya-ZuperZero-Pure-Water-1000ml.html


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Es geht eher darum ob der passt, oder bist du da sicher.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Achso das meinst du 
Hm sicher nein ^^
welchen billigen + silber gibt es denn für ein 1366 Board ?

Edit :

Das Board geht nicht unter Wasser 

Edit 2 :

Die Schläuche ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...auch-PVC-15-9-11-1mm--7-16-ID--Clear-EOL.html
Wenn ja wieviele bräuchte ich von denen?


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Weil der Test den du mir gezeigt hast keine guten Werte zeigt.. 4 Ghz bei einem  AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T 63°C, und das ist zu viel.. (da ist meine H70 besser)


Nö, AMD hat grottige Sensoren. Fast alle zeigen min. 10°C zu wenig an... 
Für einen solchen Prozessor sind 60°C top und def. nicht mit Luft zu erreichen. Außerdem ist jede Wakü unterschiedlich. Du kannst nicht einen Test angucken und sagen genau die Temps will ich jetzt auch haben, dafür gibt es zu viele Faktoren.



KillerCroc schrieb:


> männliche und weibliche ? welche z.B Link ?


 Siehe mein Link.

PS: Bleib bei 11/8, das ist am günstigsten oder nehm Masterkleer 16/10.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Sind Intel CPU's damit besser zu kühlen ?
Weil ich mit der H70 bei einem 980X 4 Ghz (mit Prime) bei Last 55-62°C habe.... (jetzt wo es wärmer wird)
ich will nur besser Werte oder gleich wie die H70 und nicht schlechtere, darum geht es mir ja ^^


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Der GRaka Kühler passt, der ist speziell für Gainward Modelle im EIgendesign. Hab weiter vorne im Thread den Lin von Caseking.de drin, der genau sagt, dass er auf die GLH past: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ks-EK-FC5x0-GTX-GW-Nickel::16407.html?ref=128

Bei der Kühlflüssigkeit kauf um Gotteswillen kein teures Wasser bei Aquatuning. Im Bau/Supermarkt gibt es das Zeug in 5L Kanistern für unter 3EUR das Stück.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ok danke


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

AMD CPUs kann man prinzipiell genauso gut kühlen wie Intel, aber AMD hat aktuell bei gleicher Leistung eine deutlich höhere TDP, also mehr Abwärme. 
Die Kühlleistung hängt natürlich nicht nur von dem CPU-Kühler, sondern auch von der Wassertemp ab. Wenn du einen Kryos mit einem 120er Radi kombinierst wirst du auch nicht viel bessere Werte als mit der H70 haben, wenn du ihn aber mit einem Mora 3 kombinierst kannst du ähnliche Temps. wie bei der H70 mit 2000rpm mit passivem Betrieb erreichen. Bei dir wär passiv jedoch ziemlich aufwändig und teuer, da deine SLi deutlich mehr Strom verbrennt...

Wenn du Farbe willst solltest du bunte Schläuche nehmen.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

DIe Kühlflüssigkeit ist doch nur destilliertes Wasser, das kostet eigentlich auch nichts, deswegen im Baumarkt kaufen. Wenn du es farbig haben willst, kauf lieber farbige Schläuche als Farbzusatz fürs Wasser. Wenn du farbiges Wasser hast, saust du damit auch alle Komponenten ein.
Als Korrosionsschutz ist Innovatek Protect gut. 1l sollte reichen.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Warenkorb :
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/a985d64f9b51d19866919eb0dfdeaf7f

Tullen werden noch etwas geändert, ansonsten fast fertig

Durchsichtige Schläuche werden es werden. Farbkombi wird Schwarz und Weiß/Silber


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Der 13/10 Schlauch neigt relativ schnell zum Knicken bei Rundungen. 11/8 oder 16/10 wären da besser.
Wie willst du den Mora3 eigentlich aufstellen? Da fehlen noch Füße oder dergleichen. Den Überbrückungsstecker kannst du dir sparen, nimm einfach ne Büroklammer und überbrücke den grünen auf nen schwarzen Pol:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Einfach neben das Case, das geht schon irgendwie. Ein Freund hilft mir dabei  
Hat mir auch zu den genannten Dingen geraten, die ich im Warenkorb geändert habe.

Ansonsten sieht alles soweit gut aus ? ^^

Bestellen kann ich sowieso erst in 1 Monat oder so... kann sich noch viel ändern


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Naja, die Füße für den Mora3 kosten nun auch nicht die Welt, denn nur neben das Case stellen halt ich für wenig sinnvoll. Und wenn du ihn ans Case anbringst, brauchst du auch eigentlich keine Schnellkupplungen mehr.


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Der Heatkiller ist etwas schwächer als der Kryos und deutlich teurer. 
13/10 ist naja und passt nicht auf die Schnellkupplungen.
Der Phobya Laingaufsatz dämmt besser und ist besser zum Entlüften.
Die Dämmbox passt nicht bei allen Aufsätzen und ist für jemand der aktull SLi und 5 (?) Gehäuselüfter hat nicht notwendig.
Die Morablende ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Backplate fehlt. 
Du hast zu wenig Anschlüsse.
Winkel sind zumindest bei 13/10 Pflicht.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ich werde den Mora dann wohl ans Case machen oder so ^^

Der Heatkiller wurde mir empfohlen weil er besser sein soll as der Kryos, weil mein genannter Freund, ihn glaube ich hat oder nur am benchen ist oder sich sehr gut mit WaKü auskennt.
Ansonsten kann ich den CPU Kühler immer noch wechseln, bestelle ja net sofort ^^

Backplatte ? Welche : Link ?

Wieviele Anschlüsse brauch ich denn ? 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/c79dea3225f654b813208efbdc1716d0
etwas aktualisiert (außer anschlüsse)


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-aqua-computer-cuplex-kryos-im-vorabtest.html

[Review] Aqua Computer Kryos XT / Delrin - Wasserkühlung

Freeocen | Freeocen - Testberichte | Testbericht CPU-Wasserkühler Roundup

Testsystem, Messverfahren, Messdaten und Ergebnisse - 4 neue CPU-Wasserkühler im Test

11 CPU Wasserkühler im Test - Xpert OC Team

Test: Hardwaremax Wasserkühler-Roundup 2011 - Testergebnisse - hardwaremax.net

Zeig mir ein Review bei dem der Kryos gegen den Heatkiller verliert. 
Hatte dein Freund schon beide Kühler?
Les dich noch etwas ein.


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Also ich würde 16/10 Schläuche nehmen, die sind aus eigener Erfahrung echt gut zu verlegen und knicken nur sehr schwer.
Den Radi ans Gehäuse machen finde ich persönlich blöd, denn die Löcher die du später in der Gehäusewand hast gehen nie wieder raus, bei einem 800D wäre das doch wirklich schade.
Wenn du die Laing nimmst musst du sie regeln, da sie afaik auf 100% gut zu hören ist.
Tüllen sind übrigens nicht zu empfehlen, hab selber welche, und immer wenn du mal den Schlauch von der Tülle ziehst, musst du ihn kürzen und wieder draufmachen, eventuell sogar mit heißem (fast kochendem Wasser) sonst ist das ganze eine Quälerei. Deswegen nimm Schraubanschlüssse, da fällt das genannte weg .
Ich denke das auch hier eine Eheim 1046 (Pumpe) reichen würde. Sie ist unhörbar, aus eigener Erfahrung. Eventuell musst du den Eheim Mod 1+2 durchführen. Einfach mal danach googeln, ist gut erklärt und recht einfach durchzuführen.
Außerdem würde ich lieber 4x 180mm Lüfter nehmen. Die Phobya mit 700 UPM haben überzeugt und sind daher zu empfehlen. Sie sind besser als ihre Pendants in der 120mm Variante. Das Lüfterkabelverlegen ist auch wesentlich einfacher.
Mehr fällt mir atm nicht ein 

MfG


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Du brauchst pro Bauteil 2 Anschlüsse.

Die Probleme mit den Tüllen, die Chris beschreibt kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen. Hab die SChläuche schon öfter abgemacht, und sie sind immer noch dicht, ohne daran was zu schnippeln. Das mit dem ersten Mal draufbringen ist allerdings richtig. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft macht man denn die Schläuche drauf und ab?

Zur Backplate: Sich selbst ist der Mann. Eigentlich kannst du da jede nehmen, solange du den richtigen Sockel ausgesucht hast, aber um es dir zu erleichtern: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK-Backplate CPU Universal EK-Backplate CPU Universal 16138

Und beim Mora empfehle ich dir wirklich die Füße, du willst doch nicht über 250EUR für nen Gehäuse ausgegeben haben, um es wegen einer gebohrten Seitenwand kaum noch loszubekommen. Die 20EUR sollten dir die Füße wirklich wert sein: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9854_Watercool-MO-RA3-Standfu--POM.html


----------



## _chris_ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit den Tüllen, die Chris beschreibt kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen. Hab die SChläuche schon öfter abgemacht, und sie sind immer noch dicht, ohne daran was zu schnippeln. Das mit dem ersten Mal draufbringen ist allerdings richtig. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft macht man denn die Schläuche drauf und ab?
> 
> Und beim Mora empfehle ich dir wirklich die Füße, du willst doch nicht über 250EUR für nen Gehäuse ausgegeben haben, um es wegen einer gebohrten Seitenwand kaum noch loszubekommen. Die 20EUR sollten dir die Füße wirklich wert sein: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 Standfu POM Watercool MO-RA3 Standfu POM 38221



Ich finde das sich der Aufpreis zu Schraubanschlüssen lohnt. Den den Stress mit dem Schlauch warm machen um ihn auf die Tülle zu bekommen ist echt nervig. Außerdem ist der Schlauch nie wieder so fest drauf wie am Anfang wenn man ihn von der Tülle nimmt. Das gerade Abschneiden des Schlauches kann auch ab und zu Schwierigkeiten bereiten, besonders bei einem Schlauch mit dicker Wand. Den Schlauch überhaupt von der Tülle zu bekommen war auch immer ein Akt, da man nicht immer die Tülle in heißes Wasser tauchen kann, da musste dann das Messer her. Mit Schraubanschlüssen ist es wesentlich bequemer und unkomplizierter. Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen. Im Nachhinein wirst du dich drüber freuen. Und was ist das bitteschön für eine Relation wenn die Wakü 650€ kostet und man dann wegen max. 20€ Aufpreis sich nacher das Leben schwer macht, übertrieben ausgedrückt. 

Im 2ten Punkt stimme ich dir völlig zu. Kauf dir Anständige Füße anstatt am Gehäuse rumzubohren, im Nachhinein tut es dir Leid. Ich hab auch in mein Antec 900 Löcher gemacht. So etwas mach ich bei meinem 800D garantiert nicht.


----------



## Jens7385 (19. Mai 2011)

Hab da aber nochmal eine Frage, hat das nen Grund mit der Pumpe, das du die ddc-1rt nimmst obwohl du noch einen anderen Austauschdeckel im Warenkorb hast? Glaube du könntest da noch etwas sparen, wenn du die normale ddc-1t nimmst. Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, hab selber noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ Uter

Ok der Kryos ist wirklich besser ^^
Aber ist der auch besser als die H70 ? Weil ich wieder schlechtere/fast gleiche Temps sehe als was meine H70 erreicht....

@ der_knoben

16/10 Schläuche werde ich nehmen, sind dicker und schaun doch besser aus als die 13/10
CPU Backplate habe ich hinzugefügt ^^
Ja die 20€ sollte ich dann auch noch haben ^^

@ Jens7385

Nein hat keinen Grund, habe einfach mal was in den Warenkorb gemacht, habe auch vergessen altes zu löschen ^^
Welches normale DDC-1T meinst du denn ?

@ all

Der Warenkorb (zur Zeit) nur die Tullen und Anschlüsse könnten noch falsch sein. Wieviele brauche ich? Sind die ich drin habe überhaupt richtig ?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/cbd4232e1b7d72815d9f1853b8539d8a

Nur wegen dem CPU-Kühler bin ich noch skeptisch 

Die Lüfter fehlen hier weiterhin noch.
Mir wurde auch gesagt, das 4-5 Lüfter reichen und keine 9 gebraucht werden ?
Wird das nicht laut werden mit so vielen Lüftern? ^^

Das Lüfterpaket gefällt mir optisch am besten:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...25mm-9-Fach-L-fterbundle--9xL-fterpaket-.html
Nur die scheinen wohl laut zu sein?

Oder lieber BeQuiet ?^^


----------



## der_knoben (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Wenn du dich jetzt für 16/10 SChlauch entschieden hast, brauchst du auch noch andere Kupplungen, von CPC gibt es keine mit 10mm, von Koolance allerdings schon. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65133

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131

je 2x

Bei den Anschlüssen nimm: 12x Schraubanschlüsse + SLI Verbinder + 2x Winkel 90°. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, wobei wohl auch 10x Schraubanschlüsse reichen, da du für die Grakas 2x brauchst + SLI-Verbinder und dann für Pumpe, Radi, CPU-Kühler, AGB je 2x brauchst (8x), macht dann insgesamt 10 SChraubanschlüsse, die du mindestens brauchst, die Winkel dienen für den 
Notfall.

Beim SLI Verbinder solltest du wissen, in welche Slots du die Grakas steckst. NIcht dass du nachher den falschen kaufst.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Edit: Wozu willst du denn noch den Nexxos 240iger Radi haben?


----------



## Jens7385 (20. Mai 2011)

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5079_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-DDC-1T.html diese meinte ich. Hat meine ich die selbe Leistung nur andere Anschlüsse. Aber dadurch das du eh nen anderen Deckel nehmen möchtest denke ich, das diese reichen würde.


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Aber ist der auch besser als die H70 ? Weil ich wieder schlechtere/fast gleiche Temps sehe als was meine H70 erreicht....


 


Uter schrieb:


> Außerdem ist jede Wakü unterschiedlich. Du kannst  nicht einen Test angucken und sagen genau die Temps will ich jetzt auch  haben, dafür gibt es zu viele Faktoren.


 
Aktuell hast du den vermutlich besten CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt in dem Warenkorb und die 11 fache Fläche einer H70... lass mal überlegen, die Temps könnten dadurch besser werden. 
Hör auf unterschiedliche Reviews miteinander und mit deinem System zu vergleichen. 
Wakü ist keine Wunderkühlung. Irgendwo ist Schluss und bei einem System das Unmengen an Strom verbrennt darfst du dir keine Wunder erwarten, allerdings werden deine Temps und/oder Lautstärke merklich sinken. 



Uter schrieb:


> Der Phobya Laingaufsatz dämmt besser und ist besser zum Entlüften.
> Backplate fehlt.


 
Du benötigst mehr Schlauch. 3m sind Minimum. Schau dir mal den Masterkleer 3,3m an.


----------



## Jens7385 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Uter, würde gerne noch eine Meinung eines erfahreneren einholen, was die Pumpe betrifft.


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Bei den DDCs gibts afaik nur 2 Versionen (die normale und die unnötige "+") und 2 Rev., wobei die erste seit langem nicht mehr verkauft wird. 
Alle anderen Versionen unterscheiden sich nur in ihren Deckeln und dem Zubehör, von daher hast du vollkommen recht, die günstigste DDC oder ein Bundle aus einer DDC und einem guten Deckel reichen völlig. Der normale Decke ist laut und unpracktisch, egal ob mit oder ohne Außengewinde.


----------



## steinschock (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

16/10 ist ne gute wahl. 

2 Winkel am besten drehbar sind immer gut.
z.B
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel 64102
Oder schön und teuer 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Winkel-Adapter » Bitspower Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - shiny black, 2x drehbar
1 Tüte 2mm O-Ringe schadet auch nicht, und lieber 1 Meter Schlauch zuviel wie 10cm zu wenig.

Farbzusatz macht immer ärger und Flockt aus.
Dest. Wasser + Korrosionschutz reicht.

ich würde 4 x 180er nehmen, bei 120er max 1250U/min.
Sonst gibt es Probleme beim runterregeln da 500-800U/m locker reicht.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ der_knoben

So sieht der Warenkorb jetzt aus : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/b27da3ae4967e6152e0f76acfff606b0

 Nexxos 240iger Radi ? Wie kommst du da drauf ? 

Edit :

Ich habe die GPU's im 1 und 3 Slot. Weil dort PCI-e _16x_ sind. Welche SLI Verbindung brauch ich dann? für den 2 Slot ?

Edit :

Jetzt weiß ich warum du auf den Nexxos Radi kommst, der hat sich irgendwie in den Warenkorb verirrt ^^

@ Uter

Na klar ist die logische Schlussfolgerung das die Temps um einiges besser werden ^^ also bleibt der CPU-Kühler drin.
Die Lautstärke der Grafikkarten wird sinken. Und habe noch 6 Case Lüfter + den Mora mit unmengen an Lüftern dran ^^ , wird das nicht auch laut ? 

Also nehme ich eher die Pumpe die Jens7385 vorgeschlagen hat ?
Wenn ja, wie muss dann mein Warenkorb aussehen ? 

@ Steinshock

Also 4 x 180cm Lüfter, ja hört sich besser an als 9 12er ^^
Welche sind denn gut und nicht laut ?

Dann müsste ich den Mora nehmen oder ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9845_Watercool-MO-RA3-4x180-PRO-Black.html


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Imho wüsste ich nur von einer 180mm Sorte und zwar die von Silverstone

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lfter Air Penetrator SST-AP181 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) Silverstone 180mm Lfter Air Penetrator SST-AP181 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) 79087

gibts sogr im 4fach Pack ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Hast du den Lüfter ?

Nochmal 70€ druff  das arme Geld... ^^


Sind eher 4 x 18er besser als 9 x 12er oder kommt das auf das selbe hinaus ?

Wenn ich mich für die 18er entscheiden würde, dann bräuchte ich auch einen anderen Radi oder, den ich oben drüber gepostet habe..?


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Nehm doch das Bundle hier da is alles dabei leise Lüfter Stehhalterung und Mora ^^
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA Radiator Bundle mit 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm RED Radiator Stand - black - Triple inkl. Lfterblende und Schrauben Phobya Xtreme NOVA Radiator Bundle mit 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 700rp

gibt doch noch welche von Phobya aber bei 180mm is die auswahl halt sehr gering ^^


----------



## Malkolm (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Oder die Phobya G-Silent 18, gibts ebenfalls im 4er Bundle.

Beide haben einen identischen Rahmen und Rotor, lediglich die Farbgebung und die rote LED bei den Phobya sind unterschiedlich.
Beide sind auf vollen 12V (700rpm) durch den Luftzug hörbar unterhalb einer Entfernung von ~1m. Unter 9V kann ich meine 4 selbst mit direkt davor gehaltenem Ohr nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

aktueller Warenkorb : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9734cec51ebfaa58b7fa1c33b70fea2e ok so?

Ist die SLI Verbindung ok  ? Weil meine Grafikkarten im 1 und 3 Slot sind

@ Takei Noadar

Tolles Bundle, gleich mal in den Warenkorb getan ^^


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Takei Naodar schrieb:
			
		

> Nehm doch das Bundle hier da is alles dabei leise Lüfter Stehhalterung und Mora ^^
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA Radiator Bundle mit 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm RED Radiator Stand - black - Triple inkl. Lfterblende und Schrauben Phobya Xtreme NOVA Radiator Bundle mit 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 700rp
> 
> gibt doch noch welche von Phobya aber bei 180mm is die auswahl halt sehr gering ^^



Das ist kein Mora sondern ein Nova


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Stimmt hast recht.... verguckt halt ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Nimm andern Schlauch...es sei denn du stehst auf trüb und gelb


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm andern Schlauch...es sei denn du stehst auf trüb und gelb



Wir brauchen hier nicht deine Anti-Publicity gegen Masterkleer nur weil du Pech mit deinem Schlauch hattest


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

NOVA ist schlechter als MORA ?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9845_Watercool-MO-RA3-4x180-PRO-Black.html
Ist auch Mora halt nur mit 4 x 18cm. Der ist ja gleich gut wie die 9 x 12cm Lüfter oder?


Ist die SLI Verbindung ok?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c02a7f6b12b4d99f46cdcca6b557b751


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier nicht deine Anti-Publicity gegen Masterkleer nur weil du Pech mit deinem Schlauch hattest


 
Ist kein Pech. Laut AT sieht die ganze Marge grad so aus und soll so sein


----------



## der_knoben (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Wenn du die Grakas in Slot 1 und 3 hast, dann brauchst du den 2er. Den 1er bräuchtest du bei Slot 1 und 2, also 1 Slot überbrücken, den 3er bei Slot 1 und 4.

Der 4x180 ergibt eine Kühlfläche von: 129600mm²
Der 9x120 eine Kühlfläche von: 129600mm²

Bei voller Drehzahl wirst du mit den 120er denk ich besser laufen, da sie mehr Druck aufbauen können  - durch höhere Drehzahl - als die 180er. Allerdings ist das dann auch nicht mehr leise.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ der_knoben

Also ist meine genannte SLI Verbindung richtig. Brauch ich dann eigentlich noch eine SLI Brücke oder fällt die damit weg ?

Der GPU Kühler EK Water Blocks EK-FC5X0 GTX GW - Nickel hat ja 2 Anschlusslöcher, habe ich genug Anschlusschrauben oder sowas ?

Dann nehm ich lieber 4 x 18cm Lüfter, aber trotzdem gute Leistung oder? 9 x 12cm Lüfter mit vollen Umdrehungen lieber nicht.. ^^

Also würde ich dann die http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...m-Red-LED-4-Fach-Bundle--4x-L-fterpaket-.html
nehmen...

Das würde dann so aussehen:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0bb730eb44575ca70f0cc4295c6bf853


----------



## der_knoben (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Naja, du musst ja die 9x120mm nicht voll aufdrehen, die bringen dann halt mehr als die 180iger. Aber soweit sollte man das System eh nicht treiben.

Beim GPU-Kühler brauchst du nur 2 SChraubanschlüsse, da ja die anderen beiden über die SLI-Verbindung abgedeckt sind.

DIe SLI Brücke - also zur Signalübertragung - brauchst du trotzdem.

Was ich dir empfehle sind Anschlüsse in gleicher Farbe, also entweder alle schwarzes Nickel oder alle silber nickel. Das sieht einfach besser aus.

Hast du eigentlich Wärmeleitpaste? Die wäre notwendig für CPU und GPU. EMpfehlen kann ich Arctic Silver 5 oder Arctic MX-2, oder MX-4. Es gibt aber auch noch zig andere, die gut sind.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ der_knoben

Ok dann werden es doch 9 x 120mm... Müssen die über 1000Umdrehungen haben, damit die Kühlleistung gut ist oder reichen 700-900 U schon ?

Das orangene Ding brauch ich trotzdem... =( passt ja mal farblich überhaupt nicht, oder hat Aquatuning da auch Alternativen? (SLI-Brücke)

Ok alles klar, dann wird es silber

Wärmeleitpaste ja.. die vom alten Noctua CPU Kühler, sollte reichen oder lieber ne neue andere kaufen? ^^

So jetzt sind ja alle Silber oder habe ich was übersehen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d2e6aeb1b2933fa09009a16c180bef74

Sind die 120mm Lüfter gut, die ich im Warenkorb habe?


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Pech. Laut AT sieht die ganze Marge grad so aus und soll so sein



Wtf?! Wie kann das denn sein frueher waren die "klaren" auch klar...


----------



## der_knoben (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

WAs ist den mit der Pumpenentkopplung? Shoggy Sandwich oder so? Und sollte da nicht noch nen Deckel auf die Pumpe? Da muss dir aber wer anderes helfen.
Naja die WLP vom Noctua wird schon gut sein, sofern sie ausreichend vorhanden ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wtf?! Wie kann das denn sein frueher waren die "klaren" auch klar...


 

Ich hab sie ja nicht ohne Grund bestellt. Habs halt so mit AT geklärt. Daher hab ich halt auch die Info. Gehen morgen gleich wieder zurück, wenn die Primos kommen.



der_knoben schrieb:


> WAs ist den mit der Pumpenentkopplung? Shoggy  Sandwich oder so? Und sollte da nicht noch nen Deckel auf die Pumpe? Da  muss dir aber wer anderes helfen.
> Naja die WLP vom Noctua wird schon gut sein, sofern sie ausreichend vorhanden ist.


 
Ne Shoggy ist doch ganz praktisch und als Deckel reicht der günstige von Zern.


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Hat mal wer dran gedacht dass die Graka-Kühler jeweils zwei Ausgänge an jeder seite haben und da noch Verschlussschrauben fehlen?
Sowas wie hier halt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerndelt Koolance Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerndelt 68134

Wenn ich mich nicht recht irre werden noch 4 davon benötigt...


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Pumpenentkopplung ?? Link ? ^^

Ja ist genug vorhanden


----------



## der_knoben (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war bei meinem EK für die HD6870 diese Verschlusschrauben und Distanzringe mit dabei. Könnte man aber bei AT bestimmt erfahren.


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

hier haste ^^
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4212c0d329a05e5972690a0ca16a979b

so hinzugefügt


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Fehlt immernoch der: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ZERN P12 Pumpe - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T ZERN P12 Pumpe - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T 52047
oder der: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ZERN P12 Pumpe -front- - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T ZERN P12 Pumpe -front- - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T 52148


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

ok danke

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e8d8d400742607f797abeac79ff29966

ansonsten ist alles richtig?? Anschlüsse etc???

habe ich jetzt nicht 2 Pumpen???


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Nein Das ist nur ein Deckel...


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Wieso 2 Pumpen? Eine Pumpe und nen passenden Deckel für Anschlüsse, bessere Leistung und bessere Lautstärke


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ok alles


----------



## Jens7385 (21. Mai 2011)

Hab dir mal die Pumpe in den Warenkorb gelegt, die ich meinte.
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9b744dbe637d7cd251d47baa82524975
Guats Nächtle


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ Jens7385

Und die ist in etwa gleich wie die andere die etwas teuer ist ?
Und die Anschlüsse muss ich nicht wechseln, wegen der anderen Pumpe?

Anschlüsse: 2x 10/8mm Schlauchanschluss ? Die müsste ich dann noch hinzufügen bzw. ändern?


----------



## _chris_ (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Warum nur ein 150 AGB? Nimm doch einen 250, du hast den Platz in deinem Case.
Warum 120mm Lüfter? Ich nehme mal an wegen der Optik oder?


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Diese WaKü hab ich mir gekauft (vor 4 Monaten) https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4dcfa1e328bc8e0e2c0f0c3f6c3a0df5

Ist sogar alles verfügbar ... mach dir selber eine Sli verbindung.


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@_chris_

Na hast du auch hier her gefunden

AGB weil der gerade im Warenkorb drin war ^^ aber einen größerer ist natürlich besser. Die Anschlüsse bleiben aber gleich oder?

Klar sehen die gut aus die 120mm Lüfter.. aber 100% nehme ich die nicht... kann mich gerne umstimmen/überzeugen lassen, 
bestellen kann ich eh erst in 1-2 Monaten, bis dahin kann viel passieren ^^

Also findest du 4 x 180mm Lüfter besser (Leistung) als 9 x 120mm ?

@ Widder0815

schöne Zusammenstellung ! 

Das mit dem verfügbar ist nicht so wichtig (siehe Sätze oben drüber)

Aber ich bleibe mein Mora... nur ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich 4 x 18cm Lüfter nehme oder 9 x 12cm... von der Leistung her... weil ich unterschiedliche Meinungen höre ^^

@ all

Der Warenkorb mit einem 250 ABG... sind die Anschlüsse noch alle richtig ?
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f7436a88f56e6745ef900cf7b9bea40a

DIe Lüfter sind nur gar nicht sicher, bin hin und her gerissen


----------



## _chris_ (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Schau mal Seite 4 an, da hab ich schonmal geschrieben gehabt . Überlesen?

Du musst lediglich darauf achten das es ein G 1/4 Gewinde ist, dann passen deine Anschlüsse immer, und G 1/4 findet man an fast allen Bauteilen. Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Aber baugleiche 180mm Lüfter sind besser als 120mm Lüfter. Das wurde auf einem NOVA getestet, der imho gröbere Lamellen hat wie der MoRa 3. Die Verkabelung ist auch einfacher als mit 120mm Lüftern. Wenn man nur auf Leistung aus ist, sind 120mm Lüfter afaik besser, denn sie können höher drehen und mehr Luft befördern als 180mm Lüfter. Außerdem ist die Auswahl größer im 120er Bereich. Aber für den Silentbetrieb, sind 180mm besser geeignet, und meistens legt man sich eine Wakü zu um eine leise aber trotzdem potente Kühlung zu haben.

Hier noch mal der Link zum Test:
[User-Review] Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED im Cartago´s Review - Forum de Luxx

Edit: Du solltest wenigstens 2 90° Winkel nehmen, denn ich weis nicht ob die Schraubanschlüsse auf dem Kyros nebeneinander passen. Außerdem benötigst du in Summe nur 10 Anschlüsse . Am besten macht du dir eine grobe Skizze wie du alles verschlauchen willst. Dann entscheidest du von welchen Anschlüssen du wie viele brauchst.


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ Widder0815
> 
> ... nur ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich 4 x 18cm Lüfter nehme oder 9 x 12cm... von der Leistung her... weil ich unterschiedliche Meinungen höre ^^



Nim die 180ger die sind Leiser .


----------



## _chris_ (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



widder0815 schrieb:


> 9x 120ger Lüfter haben Natürlich eine bessere Kühleistung weil ... es sind 9 Kühlpunkte vorhanden , und bei den 180gern sind nur 4 Kühlpunkte .


 
Mein gelinkter Test zeigt aber etwas anderes. Weil die zu kühlende Fläche bleibt gleich. Was soll das mit Kühlpunkten zu tun haben ?


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Mein gelinkter Test zeigt aber etwas anderes. Weil die zu kühlende Fläche bleibt gleich. Was soll das mit Kühlpunkten zu tun haben ?



Hmm den Test glaub ich nicht so richtig , ist aber egal ... ich Rate den TE zu den 180gern weil die leiser sind .


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm den Test glaub ich nicht so richtig , ist aber egal ... ich Rate den TE zu den 180gern weil die leiser sind .



Warum glaubst du dem Test nicht? Cartago weiss schon was er macht


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ _chris_

Sorry, das mit den Lüftern habe ich entweder überlesen oder vergessen

Also werden es 4 x 180mm Lüfter

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/638f7efbc0b65f341048ccf2afe7afc6

so ok ?


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:
			
		

> @ _chris_
> 
> Sorry, das mit den Lüftern habe ich entweder überlesen oder vergessen
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus
Korrosionsschutz? Y-Kabel?


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ HAWX

Wieviel Y-Kabel bräuchte ich denn? 

Und Korrosionsschutz ? 
Ist der ok : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/434c84d6fde735feae5c1c7d71d22e04

dest. Wasser hole ich ja dann beim Baumarkt/Supermarkt ^^


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:
			
		

> @ HAWX
> 
> Wieviel Y-Kabel bräuchte ich denn?
> 
> ...



Entweder fuer jeden Luefter ein einzelnes Y-Kabel oder ein 3 Pin auf 4x3 Pin Kabel Bei letzterem solltest du beachten das die Stromquelle stark genug fuer die 4 Luefter ist, die ziehen bestimmt zusammen an die 20w.
Den Korrosionsschutz musst du als Konzentrat nehmen, der momentan ausgewaehlte ist ein Fertiggemisch


----------



## Malkolm (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Die G-Silent 18 ziehen auf 12V zwischen 150 und 170mA (Serienstreuung, gemessen an den vieren die ich hier selbst einsetze) -> 2,1W. Herstellerangabe sind 3W. Insgesamt also 8,5W (gemessen) bzw. 12W (Hersteller).

Du kannst alle vier Lüfter mit einem 3pin auf 4x3pin Y-Kabel direkt vom Netzteil betreiben. Empfehlenswert ist dabei die 5V Leitung als Masse zu nutzen -> 7V an den Lüftern -> nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.
Alternativ bei Verwendung einer Lüftersteuerung würde sich 2x (3pin auf 2x 3pin) anbieten.

Zu deinem Warenkorb:
- Wenn der Radiator weiter weg stehen soll benötigst du mehr als die 15ft Schlauch
- Auf den Kryos Delrin passen keine 2 Schraubis nebeneinander in der Größe und ein 90°-Winkel an der CPU ist verlegetechnisch meist suboptimal. Würde einen 45°-Winkel empfehlen (oder eine/mehrere PS-Tülle(n). Kann aber auch mit dem Doppel-45°-Winkel aus deinem Warenkorb klappen.
- Wie bringst du den Schlauch aus dem Gehäuse? Löcher bohren? Alternative: Slotblech mit zwei G1/4" Innengewinden. Von innen mit geraden verbindern anschließen (Vorsicht selbes Problem wie beim Kryos Delrin mit dem Abstand!) und außen die Schnellkupplungsstecker auf Außengewinde nutzen.
- 1l Fertiggemisch reichen nicht aus. Der Mora alleine fasst gut 1,5l. Entweder mehr Fertiggemisch (3l), das Konzentrat, oder direkt nur dest. Wasser nutzen (evtl. mit ienem Schuß G48 aus dem Baumarkt)
- Eine gute WLP empfielt sich immer, z.B. die Gelid mit Spachtel (super Ding!)


----------



## steinschock (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ich würde auch Konzentrat nehmen.

Der größte Vorteil bei einem Nova /Mora sind die großen Lüfter.
Jeder Lüfter braucht 3 W , ich würde die einzeln oder 2 + 2 verbinden und regelbar machen.

Egal welche Lüfter, werden die selten alle oder @ 100% laufen müssen.
Hast du eine Steuerung ? Ansosten auf die W pro Kanl achten, und bis Null regelbar.


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Die G-Silent 18 ziehen auf 12V zwischen 150 und 170mA (Serienstreuung, gemessen an den vieren die ich hier selbst einsetze) -> 2,1W. Herstellerangabe sind 3W. Insgesamt also 8,5W (gemessen) bzw. 12W (Hersteller).
> 
> Ding!)



Ah okay ich war von der Watt-Zahl der Airpenetrator von Silverstone ausgegange und die ziehen jeder 5,1w.


----------



## Uter (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/852f8c7cd220c7ebbe1d94a83370b8bd

Den Phobya 180er vertrau ich nicht ganz (unterschiedliche Berichte über die Lautstärke) und wenn du einmal einen Mora für 180er kaufst bist du immer auf Phobya und Silverstone angewiesen. 
Der Pumpenaufsatz dämmt besser, ist besser zu entlüften und zu verschlauchen.


----------



## der_knoben (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Das sollte als Kozentrat reichen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml 30203
Auch von der Menge her. Auf jeden Fall die Radiator ordentlich spülen, sonst wird dein Wasser milchig. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. Dann reicht der 1l nicht. Da du dann ne 2. Mischung ansetzen musst.


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> - Wie bringst du den Schlauch aus dem Gehäuse? Löcher bohren? Alternative: Slotblech mit zwei G1/4" Innengewinden. Von innen mit geraden verbindern anschließen (Vorsicht selbes Problem wie beim Kryos Delrin mit dem Abstand!) und außen die Schnellkupplungsstecker auf Außengewinde nutzen.


 
Das 800D hat doch Schlauchausgänge .


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ Steinshock

Ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung. Aber ich kann die Lüfter auch mit dem BIOS regeln, oder ist es nicht empfehlenswert?

@ Malkolm

Der Radi wird neben dem Case stehen

Mein Case das Corsair 800D hat Schlauchausgänge

@ Uter

Ich werde bei 4 x 180mm Lüftern bleiben...

Deine genannte Pumpe werde ich nehmen + und das Y-Kabel, das man dann eher ans Netzteil anschließen muss, wegen der Wattanzahl oder? 

@ all

Wieviel schlechter ist der Watercool MO-RA3 4 x 180 LT Black im Vergleich zu dem Watercool MO-RA3 4 x 180 PRO Black?

P.S der Warenkorb zur Zeit : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3d0e1a05e0cc64dccd754e9158150575


----------



## Jens7385 (23. Mai 2011)

Sorry fürs lange warten auf die Antwort. Das mit der Pumpe hatte nur den Grund, das du nicht die Version mit den G1/4 Anschlüssen nehmen musst, da du eh nen Austauschdeckel im Warenkorb hattest. Die Pumpe ist die selbe, nur mit einem anders ausgeführten Deckel und 10 Euro teurer. Hast ja jetzt aber schon ein komplettes bundle aus Pumpe und Deckel, was daher den ursprünglichen Sinn meiner Anmerkung entfallen lässt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ Steinshock
> 
> Ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung. Aber ich kann die Lüfter auch mit dem BIOS regeln, oder ist es nicht empfehlenswert?



Sicher, dass dein Mainboard alle vier Lüfter regeln kann, insbesondere auf eine Art, die zur Belastung passt? (d.h. z.B. nicht nach einem Luftkühlungsprofil in Abhängigkeit der CPU-Temperatur)



> Wieviel schlechter ist der Watercool MO-RA3 4 x 180 LT Black im Vergleich zu dem Watercool MO-RA3 4 x 180 PRO Black?



Vermute: Nicht messbar. Es ist schließlich der gleiche Radiator und Montagemöglichkeiten/Zierblenden haben meist wenig Einfluss auf die Temperatur...


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplett WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ ruyven_macaran

Die Lüfter kann ich unabhängig der CPU Temperatur regeln. 
Zwischen 60-100% Umdrehungen ist im BIOS auswählbar (zur Zeit sind es ja nur die Case Lüfter) die 4 x 180mm habe ich ja noch nicht ^^


----------



## der_knoben (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Naja, wichtiger wäre, ob du die Lüfter auch unter Windows anhand einer Temp steuern kannst, weil das wesentlich sinnvoller ist, und in der Regel auch leiser.

Speedfan wäre dafür ein Kandidat, sofern es auf dem MB die Lüfter steuern kann und auch noch einen Temperatursensor auslesen kann. Dann könntest du quasi anhand der Wassertemperatur deine Lüfter laufen lassen.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Unter Windows könnte/kann ich dann nur die Case Lüfter (Enermax Apollish Vegas/ Duo) steuern. Und den Rest nicht..

Speedfan kenne ich, habe ich mal ausprobiert, hat aber nicht geklappt..

Wäre es also sinnvoller ne einfache Lüftersteuerung für 20€ oder so zu kaufen? Oder gibt es andere Programme als Speedfan?


----------



## der_knoben (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Naja, ne 20EUR Lüftersteuerung wäre theoretisch sinnvoll, allerdings wäre ein Lüftersteuerung mit Temperatursensoranschluss sinnvoll, damit du auch weißt, wie und wann du regeln musst.


----------



## steinschock (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Von Regeln halte ich wenig und am MB anschließen auch.

Nimm ne 4kanal Steuerung wie Kaze, 
viele Lüfter werden recht Plötzlich laut und so geht es am besten zu dosieren.

Meist nutzt man 2 Einstellungen leise oder voll, 
nach Temp Regeln nervt nur da du eh genug Leistung hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Die Lüfter kann ich unabhängig der CPU Temperatur regeln.
> Zwischen 60-100% Umdrehungen ist im BIOS auswählbar (zur Zeit sind es ja nur die Case Lüfter) die 4 x 180mm habe ich ja noch nicht ^^



Wenn dir 60%-100% manuell reichen wäre dann nur noch der andere Teil der Frage zu klären:
Klappt das auch mit vier Lüftern je 3 W?



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Wäre es also sinnvoller ne einfache Lüftersteuerung für 20€ oder so zu kaufen?



Das ist der Grundgedanke. (wobei ich mehr ausgeben würde)



> Oder gibt es andere Programme als Speedfan?



Es gibt afaik komfortablere, aber keine, die mehr ansteuern können.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ Steinshock 

4kanal Steuerung wie Kaze ? An welche dachtest du da ?

@ ruyven_macaran

Unter 60% würde vllt auch weniger Sinn machen oder?

Ich weiß das es mit 2 Lüftern klappt.. mit 4 habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert (fehlt mir jetzt auch das Y-Kabel wo 4 dran passen um es zu testen)

Für den Anfang vllt eine einfache Lüftersteuerung, und dann eine teuere (WaKü wird ja schon teuer genug ^^)


----------



## Malkolm (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Diese Thematik wäre evtl. ein Grund auf eine AS XT Ultra zu wechseln. Die Leistung reicht bei weitem aus, sie ist leiser und bietet eben auch die sehr komfortable Funktion der automatischen Lüftersteuerung in Abhängigkeit der Wassertemperatur, bzw. eines irgendwo angebrachten externen Sensors.
Allerdings müsste man eine verstärkerplatine dazukaufen/selbst bauen um auch alle Lüfter steuern zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Unter 60% würde vllt auch weniger Sinn machen oder?



Kenn die Lüfter nicht - ich persönlich würde mir jederzeit die Option auf <5V offenhalten wollen. Bei 7,2 V erreichen viele Lüfter noch >50% ihrer Nenndrehzahl.



> Ich weiß das es mit 2 Lüftern klappt.. mit 4 habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert (fehlt mir jetzt auch das Y-Kabel wo 4 dran passen um es zu testen)



Ich persönlich würde mich ja eher an den Spezifikationen orientieren, anstatt zu testen, ob etwas abraucht...


----------



## Malkolm (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Finde mal Spezifikationen für die Chassis-Fan Anschlüsse der Mainboards


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@ ruyven_macaran

Wie schließe ich die Lüfter mit <5V an ? Netzteil ?


----------



## Jens7385 (24. Mai 2011)

Das könntest du z.b. über eine Lüftersteuerung machen. Darüber kannst du die Lüfterdrehzahl einstellen und jenachdem welche du nehmen würdest könnte diese die Lüfter mit 5V oder möglicherweise sogar weniger ansteuern.
Diese hier:
http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/pc-zubehoer/kaze-master.html
kann die Lüfter ab ca. 3,7V betreiben. Wenn sie denn mit so einer kleinen Spannung anlaufen.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ok alles klar 

Das wäre dann die hier : Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black ?

Ansonsten sieht mein Warenkorb ok aus, fehlt nichts & ist nichts falsch ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Und es ist ziemlich egal ob man den Watercool MO-RA3 4 x 180 LT Black oder den Watercool MO-RA3 4 x 180 PRO Black nimmt ?


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

hm 11/8 schlauch is bissle mager oder

also was ich dir direkt sagen kann 13/10 schlauch is der letzte dünnpfiff hatte den selber lang genug und das teil knickt extrem schnell bei engen radis
19/13er schlauch is hingegen genau das gegenteil das ding erstmal gebogen bekommen is ne schweinearbeit 

besster schlauch is 16/10 ! damit kannste schöne enge schlaufen legen und sieht sehr gut aus 

gpu kühler würde ich dir nen EK waterblock empfehlen hab selber 2stück für meine 2 karten und die teile sind der hass zum ocen! Hab nie probleme mit temps eher das die karten ned genug dampf machen   
sind zwar bissle schwer (gewicht) und aufwendig zumontieren weil so pastikhüllen als abstandhalter hast aber mit bissle gedult und der richtigen technik (leg die kühler auf den kopf alle distanzen drauflegen auf den kühler und dann die graka patine auf den kühler  ) sind sogar die schnell montiert,verarbeitung würde ich sagen 1a mit sternchen super geile teile hab übrigens auch plexi nickel  

cpu kühler kannste auch nen watercool heatkiller 3.0 nehmen (hab den selber auffem 980x) temps sehr gut ! optik auch ok

radi mora 3 machste nichts falsch 

also lüfter kannste 6 yate loons nehmen hab selber 6 loons und 3 lian li und bin voll zufrieden selbst auf 1400rpm hörste nur nen leichte luftzug also wenn die mit 900 drehen lässt is das ne sehr feine sache !


EDIT: F++ bin zuspät hast ja schon das was ich vorgeschlagen hab


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ja ich wollte gerade schreiben, das ich das meiste bereits so habe ^^


LT oder PRO ? (MORA 3) oder ist es egal welchen


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

lt reicht eigentlich konnt aber auch auf dein geldbeutel an wenn mich frägst der er bissle zum übertreiben neig PRO  aber LT reicht


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Leistung ist wie bereits geschrieben (Mod) gleich ? 

Ok dann entscheide ich spontan welcher es sein wird 

Welche Temps hast du bei deiner CPU und GPU ?


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Mai 2011)

Bei der Pro-Version kannst du auf beiden Seiten Lüfter montieren. Beim der Lt nur auf einer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Ok alles klar
> 
> Das wäre dann die hier : Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black ?



An genau sowas hatte ich gedacht.




Agr9550 schrieb:


> hm 11/8 schlauch is bissle mager oder



Wieso?


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

@  <BaSh>

Endlich sagt mir mal jemand den Unterschied  hehe 

@ ruyven_macaran


----------



## steinschock (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Jup, ich auch.
Die Sythe Kaze sind alle gut.


----------



## der_knoben (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

So, hab grad in nem anderen Thread erfahren, dass du, wenn die Grakas in Slot 1 und 3 kommen, einen 1Slot  Verbinder für die Kühler brauchst.
Sieht man auch hier im Bild: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot 64033


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Ist das sicher das ich den für den 1 Slot brauch? ^^

Ok danke !

Ansonsten ist alles im grünen Bereich ? https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4c66f7e2f1cd360b446cf648f9f130e7


----------



## Malkolm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Du wirst (abhängig davon wie weit du den MoRa weg stellen möchtest) mehr als 3m Schlauch benötigen.
Das 9fach-Y-Kabel macht mich ein wenig stutzig.


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Stimmt das 9fach Y-Kabel, gehört noch zu der 9 x 120mm Konfg. ^^ So jetzt ist es weg https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b52b2c48fb1650cf8f66e47f3f309ddd

Ich werde den MoRa nicht weit weg stellen, direkt an die Rückseite vom Case, dann reicht der 3m Schlauch oder?

Anschlüsse etc, sind alle ok?

Brauch ich noch ein 0-Ring oder ist so einer nicht notwendig?


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Die Anschlüsse gibts als Set günstiger.


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Cool vielen Dank 

Tüllen und Schnellverschlüsse ok? 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bf2ed147540d8e17d4098b143631c056

Brauch ich eigentlich noch 2 x Backplate für meine GPU's ? Oder ist das nur für die CPU notwendig?


----------



## der_knoben (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

Für die GPU sind sie, denk ich, nicht nötig. Bei der CPU sind sie empfehlenswert, weil man da öfter mal kräftiger anzieht. Bei der GPU sind das nur kleine SChrauben, die du bis zum leichten Anschlag drehst, und dann ist fest.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, solltest du eine Backplate wählen. Denn das Gewicht des Kühlers kann die Karte verbiegen. Durch die Backplate wird dieses unterbunden


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: i7 980X @ 4 Ghz + GTX 570 GLH SLI WaKü - Anfänger - Beratung*

welche müsste ich dann nehmen?


----------

